# How to get him to stop barking during play/training?



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

Some of you may remember my issues with Weegee in the past. I am happy to say we have made some progress with people coming into the house and I have full faith he will eventually be 100% perfect in that area.

The past few days I have been letting Weegee off leash in the yard to play and train. This is big for him. He has done GREAT as long as I keep him busy. The problem I am having is that he barks almost the whole time. I find it annoying, but I would tolerate it (because he is happy) but I am afraid the neighbors will be annoyed by it. If I throw the ball for him to retrieve it, he doesn't bark. However, before I throw the ball, I have him do tricks (sit, stay, circle, around, up on a picnic table) and he barks THE WHOLE TIME he is doing the tricks. I have corrected it by saying no or quiet and I have tried not giving him the ball until he is quiet. This has been a problem, even during play inside and it doesn't seem to be improving. Other than the mentioned methods, what would you do?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

the usual method is to turn your back to the dog as a signal that the barking is not appreciated. dogs seem to value "face time." when he stops barking, you resume the desired activity. when the barking starts up again, you stop and turn your back. not guaranteed, but can be surprisingly effective. then you can teach bark on command to get it under even more control.


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

I will try turning my back on him. He already knows to bark on command, he just loves to bark while doing his other tricks too. I like that he is so happy and having fun, but it gets annoying fast.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It sounds to me like a combination of excitement and frustration - "Throw the ball! Throw the BALL!! THROW THE BALL!!!" I think I'd try starting with a game, and doing less training, at least at first. Half a dozen retrieves, throwing the ball immediately, then perhaps ask for a quick sit before throwing, and gradually build up when his first excitement has been run off. Usually I'd try ignoring him and turning my back, but if he is all wound up with excitement about a game with the ball, that might just add to his frustration in this situation.


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

fjm said:


> It sounds to me like a combination of excitement and frustration - "Throw the ball! Throw the BALL!! THROW THE BALL!!!" I think I'd try starting with a game, and doing less training, at least at first. Half a dozen retrieves, throwing the ball immediately, then perhaps ask for a quick sit before throwing, and gradually build up when his first excitement has been run off. Usually I'd try ignoring him and turning my back, but if he is all wound up with excitement about a game with the ball, that might just add to his frustration in this situation.


I will try that too. Thanks. I'm not sure if I will have success because he goes NONSTOP until I make him stop. He will play fetch for hours with the same intensity if I let him. 

I have taken him on a two mile run and the first thing he did when we got home was grab his ball and cry at me. He is definitely full of energy.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It may be worth working on frustration control at quieter times of day, when he is less revved (if there are any such times, of course!). He is still very young, and you've come such a long way with him - I'm sure you will sort this, too.


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

fjm said:


> It may be worth working on frustration control at quieter times of day, when he is less revved (if there are any such times, of course!). He is still very young, and you've come such a long way with him - I'm sure you will sort this, too.


How would I work on it when he isn't so hyper?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

There are always times of day when your dog normally naps or perhaps after a long walk or play session. It can be a challenge to exhaust all that puppy energy but it can be done.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It's more properly referred to as impulse control - you are probably doing some training already. There are some ideas here: Impulse Control Training and Games for Dogs | ASPCA and many more articles around the web.


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

fjm said:


> It's more properly referred to as impulse control - you are probably doing some training already. There are some ideas here: Impulse Control Training and Games for Dogs | ASPCA and many more articles around the web.


Thanks for the information!


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Relax on a mat (or towel, blanket, whatever) is great for this. You rev the dog up and teach them to calm down before releasing them to go get wild again. Teaches self control. When they start to feel themselves getting overly excited, including barky, they learn to calm themselves down.


----------



## Hula (Jun 1, 2013)

Im not an expert but Hula did something quite similar in that when the kids went on the trampoline and jumped she would go underneath an try to get them and barked like mad. all in playing and fun of course, but I too worried about the neighbours... I told her to "quiet" gave her a chance to respond and when she didn't, I sprayed her with the hose...it took about 3 times and she got the hint. Now if she forgets she sees me walking to the hose and not a peep.Could be a water bottle too.Just an idea...


----------

